# Dessert From Different Countries- Town Name Ideas?



## toenuki (Feb 28, 2015)

I have searched up town names and found nothing that worked for me and for my new towns name. It's been over 1 week I'm sure. I'm really stuck and really blocked and been help so badly.
The only thing was Tiramisu and Daifuku Mochi, and also H?agen-Dazs bars.

Does anybody have any  food ideas?
I'm stuck with 8 letter desserts and stuff or 2 worded desserts.
Does anybody know of any? 
I really need help and would appreciate it.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Tiramisu is mad cute though! I love it.
Gelato, Pavlova, Strudel, Baklava, Churro(s)... that's about all I got hun  You could also just use words like Kuchen (German for cake I believe) or Linzer or something like that.
I'm no expert on foreign desserts but I do love food names (for everything! towns, pets, whatever haha) so I wish you luck and I'll be checking back to see how things are going for you ♥


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 28, 2015)

Maybe Br?l?e or Marzipan, or "a la mode"


----------



## toenuki (Feb 28, 2015)

I have Brule already. But these are cute!
I couldn't finfind this stuff!
Thanks so much!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sata Andagi I found is a doughnut type dessert from Japan .

- - - Post Merge - - -

I found more Italian desserts too!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I also found desserts an emperor in Japan may eat and found cool ones.


----------



## elliebeebee (Feb 28, 2015)

Bundt like bundt cake?


----------



## Momo15 (Feb 28, 2015)

Mochi, Pocky (a popular snack in Japan), Eclair, and Damla (a brand of candy in Turkey) came to my mind.


----------



## toenuki (Feb 28, 2015)

Cool ideas I'm still searching up atm so I will post anymore I find!


----------



## Hipster (Feb 28, 2015)

Dango, Macaroon !


----------



## Athenacchi (Feb 28, 2015)

To spin off of Hipster's

Macaron
Which is a french macaroon


----------



## PandaBerryInSpace (Feb 28, 2015)

Purin, which is Japanese for pudding. <3


----------



## toenuki (Feb 28, 2015)

Wow thanks!
So far I have (My Fav!) Nanaimo Bars, Cream Cake, Cream Puff and Cinnamon Buns


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 28, 2015)

Nanaimo would be an adorable name for a town! ♥ Ohhh my goodness, this thread is killing me. I'm definitely not gonna reset but just reading all these names is making me wish I had a second town... so many of these are usable.

Back with a couple more~ the character limit on the name is really hard to work around T_T Some of these are drinks or just generally foody.
Julep, Sambuca, Sangria
Biscotti, Cremasse, Canolli
Au Lait (not a dessert but still kinda cute)
Melba (not the villager - it's a food lmao)
Praline, Chutney


----------



## Flyffel (Mar 1, 2015)

Cr?pe


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 1, 2015)

You could always look up vague dessert words in other languages, such as cake, sweet, cookie, and see if any languages have a unique enough spin on the word to use. I always like seeing the other languages for simple words, my town right now means Autumn in some foreign language (Arryire)


----------



## toenuki (Mar 1, 2015)

I've red crepe before. That didn't work.
Problem is I reset if I get ugly villagers so I try a kajillion new town names.

I have Ferrero richer.  Also kit Kat. 
And- Sherbet ice cream. And butter tarts.

I LUV NANAIMO BARRRRS

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for more names guys!
Hoping to find really good ones here in this thread!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 5, 2015)

Pssst! What did you end up going with? :O


----------



## toenuki (Mar 5, 2015)

I am thinking of some mochi foods. 
Yup.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 6, 2015)

Rollcake, daifuku, hotcake?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 6, 2015)

I really like Nanaimo! It's such a cute name for a town~


----------



## toenuki (Mar 6, 2015)

I will see im still debating with the mochi types!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 7, 2015)

If I ever get my hands on another copy of the game I'm stealing Nanaimo for sure, lol.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 7, 2015)

Haha! Even if I don't use them as town names I can use them as second player names or try these foods for real life!

I know Nanaimo is cute!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I could do... Mochimo 
Mayor can be like a normal name.

Or mayor mochi, dango, etc.

Town of Nanaimo  or a different name.

It goes any way!


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 8, 2015)

PandaBerryInSpace said:


> Purin, which is Japanese for pudding. <3



That's such a cute town name.

Hmm, how about Kyapu?


----------



## toenuki (Mar 8, 2015)

I like that!

KYAPU... Lets try!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait what does it mean


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 9, 2015)

I tried searching and just found a bunch of weird anime pics. Kyapu is a cute word but I have no clue what it is


----------



## toenuki (Mar 9, 2015)

Ya I know lol. Maybe going to go with nanaimo because have no idea for what to name town. I can do a thread on sugar like mayor names because they don't have much for those.


----------



## Lolitia (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry i have no clue, Kyapu means crepe's in my version cx
Sorry!

Here are some town names.
Momo - Peach
Kurepu - Crepe's
Chocoreto - Chocolate (It may be too long.)
Koko - Coco
Kyandi - Candy
Makaron - Macaroon.


----------



## toenuki (Mar 9, 2015)

Ah thanks! Once I start my cycling town I will write down a few of these names for my mayor!


----------



## snapdragon (Mar 10, 2015)

What about Bingsu? Korean summer dessert


----------



## Heartcore (Mar 10, 2015)

My town is Eclair and I think it's mad cute. But Macaron is also a really cute town name, plus it's my favorite dessert.


----------



## BTheGhost (Mar 10, 2015)

Dondurma; it's how you say ice-cream in Turkish. 

I'd say H?agen-Dazs is as foreign as Ben & Jerry's; both are American companies.


----------



## Naamah (Mar 10, 2015)

Nerikiri, a Japanese sweet. For something more sophisticated you could try Millefeuille, I love that word


----------



## toenuki (Mar 10, 2015)

It's too long but what language?


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 16, 2015)

I believe it's French if you were referring to mille feuille


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Mar 17, 2015)

Ouh, Eclair is a super cute name!


----------



## GumCat (Mar 22, 2015)

Did anyone say Baklava? Could be a sweet, golden brown town


----------

